# Dogbane, grazon, and tank mixes



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I’ve about convinced myself that I’m ready to deal with the manure restriction on the grazon next HL but want to make sure I get this done right. I’ve seen some suggest adding Remedy if spraying milkweed and while they are related plants I have not seen the same suggestion for dogbane. If you’ve sprayed ‘bane with grazon and had success, was it with another product in the cocktail and if so what?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have sprayed dogbane, milkweed, and horsenettle with Surmount. Worked well. Only used it once, about 5 years ago or so. Probably two sprayings will get rid of milkweed but one really set it back. I also knocked out milkweed in a test this summer in spot spraying with a regular dose of Chaparral with an additional .5 ou of grazon per gal. Burned it dead. Chaparral already has a little grazon in it but is mostly Cimarron I believe. Did not try it on dogbane. that bugger is not a major issue for me here.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

The remedy should be the more effective product on the dogbane, with its woody structure.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I have had very good luck with Hi-Dep on dogbane. It's a blend of two different 2,4D's, it's even labeled to kill dogbane. Everything else I used Grazonext,&P+D Banvel etc. just burnt it down and it came back with a vengeance. Dogbane is like johnsongrass and spreads by its roots. You have to use a slow acting product to get to the roots and kill it. About the only other option is good ole' glyphosate, there may be other herbicides that will do the job but I stay away from the really expensive ones.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> I have sprayed dogbane, milkweed, and horsenettle with Surmount. Worked well. Only used it once, about 5 years ago or so. Probably two sprayings will get rid of milkweed but one really set it back. I also knocked out milkweed in a test this summer in spot spraying with a regular dose of Chaparral with an additional .5 ou of grazon per gal. Burned it dead. Chaparral already has a little grazon in it but is mostly Cimarron I believe. Did not try it on dogbane. that bugger is not a major issue for me here.


To make sure I understand that fully, you mixed the Chaparal with Next? I've already done a handful of acres this summer with cimmaron and like the idea of it.

Dogbane is currently my main weed problem. I've mostly defeated white cockle which I had an issue with for a few years but still have plenty of dogbane and some horse nettle and I'm trying to get to both of those before they get worse.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

TJ Hendren said:


> I have had very good luck with Hi-Dep on dogbane. It's a blend of two different 2,4D's, it's even labeled to kill dogbane. Everything else I used Grazonext,&P+D Banvel etc. just burnt it down and it came back with a vengeance. Dogbane is like johnsongrass and spreads by its roots. You have to use a slow acting product to get to the roots and kill it. About the only other option is good ole' glyphosate, there may be other herbicides that will do the job but I stay away from the really expensive ones.


What rate are you using? I can't even find grass hay on the label.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Take a look at Pasturegard. Expensive, but no residuals.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> Take a look at Pasturegard. Expensive, but no residuals.


I actually want the residual. If not I would probably just hit it with a strong 2-4d, banvel, and cimmaron cocktail.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> To make sure I understand that fully, you mixed the Chaparal with Next? I've already done a handful of acres this summer with cimmaron and like the idea of it.
> Dogbane is currently my main weed problem. I've mostly defeated white cockle which I had an issue with for a few years but still have plenty of dogbane and some horse nettle and I'm trying to get to both of those before they get worse.


Yes, it was just on a whim. I had a bottle of chaparral that I wasn't using so I mixed a 4 gal BP tank of that 1/2 tsp of chaparral and added 2 ou of grazon next to the brew. It burned the snot out of milkweed where I tested but didn't hurt grass. There wasn't any dogbane there so no test on that pest


----------

